
Hacking Evolution:Mitochondrial Gene Transfer by SENS Research Foundation - MMTP
http://nar.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2016/09/04/nar.gkw756
======
MMTP
For almost a decade the SENS Research Foundation has helped to fund research
by various groups on the allotopic expression of mitochondrial genes, a way to
both cure mitochondrial disease and, more importantly, prevent mitochondrial
DNA damage from contributing to the aging process. Allotopic expression works
by creating backup copies of important mitochondrial genes in the cell
nucleus, altered so that the resulting proteins can make their way back to the
mitochondria where they are needed.

Finally the long awaited peer reviewed paper showing the transfer of Stable
nuclear expression of ATP8 and ATP6 genes has been published and is a long
anticipated proof of concept of one of the key concepts of the SENS repair of
aging approaches. We are reaching the point where hacking human biology and
aging is becoming a reality.

